# Jet boat converted to aluminum Hull.



## buckeyeBEN (Feb 18, 2013)

Hello Guys.
There is a wealth of information on this site.
I have watched boats being constructed and its is amazing your skills.

Here is my question...
I would like to buy a jet-ski or jet-boat like a sea-doo. rather than building a boat from the ground up,WHY COULDN'T A HULL BE MANUFACTURED from aluminum for the boat or ski?

Also, what would happen if I just covered the hull with that thick rubberized stuff that some of you use on your jet boats/air boats?


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 18, 2013)

You could definitely build your own hull and install a jet ski engine, it wouldn't be a major issue at all.

In fact, when I build my next jetboat, I may just fabricate the hull.

As far as covering the hull for rock protection, get some UHMW sheets, and bolt it to the hull. My idea for bolting to the hull would be taking solid aluminum round stock, cutting it in short lengths, then, drilling part-way into the length, and use a bottoming tap to cut threads. Then drill holes in the hull of the boat, and weld these threaded fittings into those holes.

With this configuration, having the threads tapped as a blind thread, not going all the way through, you wouldn't have to use any sealant on your bolts that hold the UHMW sheets in place.


----------



## semojetman (Feb 18, 2013)

I have always thought about this also.

I wish they made new jet skis with aluminum hulls.

Alot of my friends that have jet skis are scared to run them on the river, but if they had an aluminum bottom, it wouldnt be such an issue.


----------



## johnnybassboat (Feb 18, 2013)

If you search youtube you will find some builds on there also. Get an old jetski and start chopping


----------



## PSG-1 (Feb 19, 2013)

semojetman said:


> I have always thought about this also.
> 
> I wish they made new jet skis with aluminum hulls.
> 
> Alot of my friends that have jet skis are scared to run them on the river, but if they had an aluminum bottom, it wouldnt be such an issue.



I think you may be on to something! :mrgreen: :idea: I have often thought of the same thing.

In addition to being more lightweight than fiberglass, an aluminum hull jet ski would also be less susceptible to stress-cracking. I've never ridden a jet ski in the rivers where there are rocks, but, I personally broke the handle pole on my Kawasaki 750 SXI at least half a dozen times, as well as breaking the nose cone area, from doing all kinds of tricks jumping waves, etc. Busted up a couple of 550 jet skis, doing the same thing (gee, and I wonder why I have sciatic problems :shock: )

The Yamaha super jet I currently own seems to have a beefier hull, because I haven't managed to bust anything up yet, and I've owned it for about 4 years. Either that, or I'm riding a little less aggressive than I used to, because of my lower back.


----------

